# My new 55 gallon glass tank



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Got my new 55 gallon up and running. I took the canister filter and put the old filter media in one of the baskets (ripped the media off the plastic backing) and now have it running on my 55 gallon glass tank. Everyone living in it are thrilled. They love the new large environment they have to swim around in. Even the sharks are happy and not terrorizing each other or the other fish anymore. Think ill keep my 20g as a quarantine/hospital tank. Will post a pic just as soon as I figure out how, or someone helps me out..whichever comes first. Lol


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Did you cycle the tank other than the media inplant? If not I'd be running carbon in the HOB filters starting mid week next week. Keep in mind the sharks will lose their color if the water quality shoots craps and the cat fish will be trying to stay up top.

Other than cycling, sounds like a nice set up. I beef up the number of both tetras and cats.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

The number of fish can be increased, but I'd let the tank get settled before I did that. The bacteria that you "seeded" it/w
need time to multiply to the numbers needed to handle what you already have before putting more of a bio-load on them.
Getting two test kits, one for nitrates and one for ammonia, the main ones you need will cost almost as much as buying the
Master kit from Petsmountain. I'm sure you can figure out something else to add to the tab so the shipping won't be just
for one item.
It should take at least three or four days for the fish waste to begin creating ammonia. You will not see nitrate till the bacteria
are in large enough quantities to be useful to the tank. Without a test kit(at least the ammonia and nitrate ones) you can't
judge how much ammonia you have by just watching the fish. By the signs given above you can tell IF you have some, but
not if it is at a dangerous level.
Hope this don't sound silly but the pictures need to be on your computer before you can load them. There may be another way
but I've just been here since the first of this year so I don't know of it. Just clic on Upload Photos at the top. If you ever downloaded
any files from the internet you will be able to see how it works for the pictures after you get to the next screen.
You need to make a file name for your Gallery or your pictures will just go into the general Gallery.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes I already have two of the API kits from when I cycled my 20g. It was an immediate switch, when I got the 55 all set up, the canister went right over and circulated the water for 30 min. Then came the fish transfer.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You will see nitrates immediately in this tank. It is a cycled tank essentially, whether it can handle the bio-load or not or whether ammonia will be seen doesn't matter. Nitrites and ammonia will still be processed which would cause nitrates. I think you may see an initial spike, but I wouldn't worry about waiting to add fish or anything. The amount of bacteria will expand as it needs to. Just don't go crazy. You are already stocked to a pretty decent level already.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Your are absolutely correct, sir. The tank is beginning to show nitrates, and ammonia levels are still at 0. For this reason, I didn't feel bad adding the fish that I did last night. I do plan to add more cats, as I only have one in the tank now. Thought of maybe adding a couple gouramis as well, but this tank looks great currently and I think those would be my final additions. Especially considering my sharks are going to get to 6" pretty quickly. Any thoughts on adding a few gouramis to the mix?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pearls are among the most peaceful and beautiful.I wouldn't mix different kinds as they tend to beat up on each other.I love the pearls!


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Will two males or two femals do well together? I'm not really interested in breeding, as they will be in the same large tank as the rest of the community and don't want to have to put the other fish through the requirements of breeding gouramis.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Either two females or a male and female(they won't sucessfully breed in tank with current,and won't "whip" other fish like most breeding pairs.)
Definately not two males(nothing but trouble there).


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's the link to my gallery where i have just uploaded a couple photos of the setup:

Aquarium Gallery - Member Profile


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

It looks great!


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Now I'm confused. My canister has all the old filter media from my HOBs in it, and I had nitrates in my smaller 20g before I moved it to the 55. Now, I show 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite, but oddly I'm also showing 0 nitrates. Think maybe because its a much larger volume of water that the nitrates will take longer to show up? The 55 has only been up for 2 full days.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, but I also don't understand testing for them. We test too much. I would worry about the ammonia and would only test once per day - maybe. If you get a bacterial bloom you more than likely will see a slight cloudiness in the water. It is a cycled tank. Watch how much you feed and do your weekly water changes.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Last couple fish to tie up my stock. Today I got an orange Lyretail Molly, 2 Melini Cory catfish (to add to my one Schwartz Cory catfish), a Red Wag Platy, and a Dalmatian Molly. These add to my 5 Glofish Tetras, 14 neon tetras, and two rainbow sharks. This should conclude livestock in the tank.

Also, I decided to upgrade to the C-360 canister from the 220. Man this thing can move some water!


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

When i got these goldfish i had no idea i would be stuck with, thought maybe i could add some other fish. What am i gonna do, dump them and get some new fish I don't know anyone who has fish. Drop them of at the pet store lol Looking for good home 4 goldfish all healthy !


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Check with a few LFS. Some do take fish in. Much better than "getting rid" of them. Also, try posting in the forum. I believe there is a section for selling/giving away fish. Craigslist too.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Most Petco's will take "donated" fish. But they suggest you call first to see if room available as usually they have
limited space for then in the back in quranteen to make sure they don't have disease first.


----------



## RapidRay46 (Oct 7, 2013)

MriGuy85 said:


> Got my new 55 gallon up and running. I took the canister filter and put the old filter media in one of the baskets (ripped the media off the plastic backing) and now have it running on my 55 gallon glass tank. Everyone living in it are thrilled. They love the new large environment they have to swim around in. Even the sharks are happy and not terrorizing each other or the other fish anymore. Think ill keep my 20g as a quarantine/hospital tank. Will post a pic just as soon as I figure out how, or someone helps me out..whichever comes first. Lol


 My next buy will be a canister filter, stilll learning the ropes. Alot to learn when p got into this new hobby !


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

MriGuy85 said:


> Got my new 55 gallon up and running. Will post a pic just as soon as I figure out how, or someone helps me out..whichever comes first. Lol



http://www.aquariumforum.com/f11/videos-how-upload-pictures-3903.html
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f11/posting-pictures-43349.html?highlight=how+to+upload+pictures


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have uploaded photos to member acct


----------

